# walker turner wood lathe



## Xwoodeye (Aug 10, 2013)

I have this Walker Turner wood lathe but I haven't turned in years. I don't know if I should take it to the dump (which I don't want too) or if anyone would want it. Its Model # is 5121 and serial# is 0000099. Is it worth anything to anyone?


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I would love a walker turner wood lathe!! Where is it?


----------



## Xwoodeye (Aug 10, 2013)

I am new at this so I hope my reply gets to You Don W. The walker turner lathe lives at Springwater NY.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@coach-A bit far of a drive to justify driving over to pick it up.

@DonW-That's a nice W-T lathe. Probably worth the 300 mile drive to pick it up. Hope you can save it from the dump.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Xwoodeye,my email is in my signature. What kind of shape is it in. If you look threw my blogs you'll see I've restored almost every piece of equipment in my shop. Can you post or email some pictures. Does it currently run?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The 5121 had a variable drive, a reeves system similar to the Yates American, the basic lathe is very sturdy 
with not much that can go wrong. Some of these had a 1-1/8" 8 thread per inch headstock which is a 
standard b-7 thread pitch, but is no longer common for most lathe accessories. Wish I were a few thousand
miles closer. Hope someone can save this old lathe.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

no response on my last email. Did it get lost in a spam filter?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I need to thank John. I'm excited about this.

here is the back of my truck right now.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Lucky devil. Gap bed, deco stand. Paint needs some work, but that's no biggie. Nice score, Don.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice find, I hope you post pics when you get it restored. I am sure you got a better deal than I did on my 65.00. Rockwell 12 in lathe.


----------

